# Harmony test came back high risk for Down Syndrome



## teresapal

Hey Moms, 

I'm 36 and 13 weeks pregnant. I took the Harmony test where it tells the gender and test for Down Syndrome. Well it came back 99.9 chance our little girl will have down syndrome. Has anyone had this test done and it be wrong? I'm having the aminocentesis done on September 22nd to know for sure.


----------



## misscyn

Sorry for what you are going through. I can't help, just didn't want to read and run.


----------



## Christinee

Oh no... So sorry to hear this. I had a wrong AFP screening years back when I was 21 but I don't know what the percentage was...... I will be praying for the best for you!!


----------



## Nikko88

I don't have any information to add. There is a small chance of a false positive with the genetic testing. However, it's pretty small. Best to get the results confirmed and determine the impact. 

Remember that even with a diagnosis, there is a range of severity among people with Down syndrome. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

